# good king mackeral reel



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I am thinking about getting an custom king/cobia rod from gulfbreeze bait and tackle what would be an good reel,im thinking about a penn 760with 20 pound test line or is that a little small. Can i get some advice? thanks


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

20 lb line is a little overkill for kings 

17 sufix is what i use and i havent lostany this year 

reels- mitchell 302 with manualor penn 706


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

alright thanks im kinda new to pier fishing i went a few days ago and could not catch bait to save my life but i sawsome kings and a cobia


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

yea 

when i was first learning i would go up on the rail and just watch

take in everything you can [how people throw, how they hook baits, etc...]

mainly watch the people who are catching fish, they are the ones to learn from 

go on www.ecpff.com , it is nothing but pier fishing on their

im sure it will help alot


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i love my 706.. its a manual but it doesnt take long to learn how to use it. you wont be disappointed. it might take some getting used to but once you get it down youll love it


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/6/2009)*i love my 706.. its a manual but it doesnt take long to learn how to use it. you wont be disappointed. it might take some getting used to but once you get it down youll love it


same here.. all i used mainly is my 706s. im beyond hooked on the manuals n u cant beat the sound they make wen u have a smoker burnin line off


----------

